# Tina the cheap end of the motor home world



## winchman (Aug 19, 2010)

This is Tina our bargain basement camper


----------



## Deleted member 3802 (Aug 19, 2010)

winchman said:


> This is Tina our bargain basement camper


one question does it do the job  if so thats all that matters ferk spendin money to impress people you don't like,get out and enjoy


----------



## caspar (Aug 19, 2010)

Old_Arthur said:


> one question does it do the job  if so thats all that matters ferk spendin money to impress people you don't like,get out and enjoy



Couldn't agree more. Our 25 year old motorhome is bone dry, Totally reliable, wonderfully slow and always gets us there in comfort. It lacks nothing that modern motorhomes have except gadgets like self seeking satellites and self levelling suspension. I wouldn't part with it for the world - and it has the bonus that after all the work I've done on it (a) I know the works been done properly and (b) I know every centimetre of it.

Enjoy your wild camping and don't forget, if you hit problems this is a good first point of call!


----------



## dependencies (Aug 19, 2010)

Looks OK to me,
I was sort of expecting something on the back of. Bedford rascal TBH.

What would you add/alter? (money no object)


----------



## chopper (Aug 19, 2010)

i have sold our 6 k transit camper and bought a 500 quid old shape transit and love it more than the newer 1 we had 
can wild any were in it and not be fussed about marks or were we leave it 
there are people in the modern campers that seem to pull a face when we pull up near by bit up there own arses but 
to hell with them were happy thats all that matters


----------



## winchman (Aug 20, 2010)

dependencies said:


> Looks OK to me,
> 
> 
> What would you add/alter? (money no object)



Thats a very interesting question, not much really
I have just bought some second hand cushions (£15) and its now a 6 seater as we use it as a day van for going out with the inlaws.
I am going to fit a microwave and fit a shelf in the wardrobe but apart from that its ideal as its only really used for lads and dads camping trips.
I would like to find the bits for the bunk as some of mine are missing.
I want a wind out awning
I need a seat swivel for the drivers seat
The thing I like most is the size, my mate has built a sprinter conversion and its very nice but too big.
If you gave me £30k to spend on a camper, I would spend £25k on taking the kids on holidays for the next few years, keep £5k back and build the same as I have now in a newer van,. I will try and post some inside pice later as its very different to any other fanfairs we have seen


----------



## winchman (Aug 20, 2010)

chopper said:


> i have sold our 6 k transit camper and bought a 500 quid old shape transit and love it more than the newer 1 we had
> can wild any were in it and not be fussed about marks or were we leave it
> there are people in the modern campers that seem to pull a face when we pull up near by bit up there own arses but
> to hell with them were happy thats all that matters



6K is a massive amount of money to most people, I would love a £6k camper but just cant afford or justify it, I sold my 38year old Bedford CF I rescued from the scrap man after using it for a year
This cost me less than I sold the Bedford for so I banked the rest.


----------



## hobbit (Aug 23, 2010)

*Tina*

Winchman,looks like my last van,a Talbot Express Avalon,which my son now has over in Portugal visiting all the surf beaches.Hope you enjoy all the trips you take in her.


----------



## winchman (Aug 23, 2010)

hobbit said:


> Winchman,looks like my last van,a Talbot Express Avalon,which my son now has over in Portugal visiting all the surf beaches.Hope you enjoy all the trips you take in her.


Done  a few classic car shows and a few day trips, need to fine tune a few bits then she will be ready for next year, we are hoping to do a few overnight trips in the next few weeks


----------



## Firefox (Sep 29, 2010)

I'd go with your philosophy and have done so in my conversion... but for many people owning a motorhome is like a house or a car. How big and expensive it is really does matter to show off to the friends and neighbours.

I've overheard more than one conversation at the NEC show, usually between brummies(!), of couples playing the "our motorhome is bigger/better" game.

Remember that Harry Enfield skecth "We are considerablay richer than youusse"... it's completely true to life!


----------



## Starcraft revival (Oct 2, 2010)

*one mans junk is another mans treasue*

why pay over the odds for something that will depreciate more rapidly than this weeks fashion the clue is in the word camping luxuary trucks might be nice but are hardly go anywhere vehicles even shiney paint is pointless in our leafy lanes where you spend half your time in hedgerows if youve got the essentials and its reliable your on a winner had various campers and currently own a six wheeled starcraft from 1972 it was never beautiful even when "new" built from a kit a selection of cortina parts and some scraps of wood 39 years on Ive tidied it up using second hand bits from other caravans but even without the LPG it gets 30mpg in the hills and lanes and 35 plus on the motorway at high speed add to that its a proper 4 berth costs a hundred quid fully comp to insure on a classic policy and gets more attention than your modern van (great for meeting new people) so get on with enjoying the freedom of the open road and let the snobs worry about impressing the neighbours and laugh at what they will lose when they trade in to keep their image up a good friend of mine who owns a large business still drives the same cars he and his wife bought in 86 a 924 & a bmw despite being a milionaire his attitude is the cars are reliable and they have nothing to prove where as I just have more important things to spend my money on


----------



## Hycon (Oct 8, 2010)

I could not agree more we live in a  consumer based society and people want New all the time and throw away or scrap perfectly servicable items because they are Old and out of fashion.One of the main problems in running an older motorhome mine is a 1996 Hymer, is Breakdown cover.Most insurance Companies do not want to cover Vans over 15yrs old, but if they are well maintained there is no reason that they should be less reliable than a brand new one that has not been tested , clutches failing after 800 miles for example.
                Sid


----------



## winchman (Oct 9, 2010)

I am insured with Pete Best, its a limited milage policy but it has full european recovery and its only £125 Fully comp


----------



## coolasluck (Oct 9, 2010)

I have to disagree van conversions are crap,do it in style and spend 50 to 60k on a van and do it properly at least you will look good and can turn your nose up at the riff raff in their van conversions,and you will fit in nicely with everyone else on camp sites giving motorhoming a good name.


----------



## Hycon (Oct 9, 2010)

winchman said:


> I am insured with Pete Best, its a limited milage policy but it has full european recovery and its only £125 Fully comp


 
Thanks for that advice I am insured at the moment with Europ Assist,due for renewal next spring and they may allow me to renew, as up to now I have not had a claim but my van is older than what they will allow for new policies. 
                                                                    Sid


----------



## novo (Sep 21, 2011)

Bargain basement camper....:idea: Looks good to me...:banana:


----------



## Deleted member 775 (Sep 21, 2011)

well we had a bedford cf and you cannot buy a cheaper van .check ebay a grand gets a decent one , had it for nigh on 6 years  and never had a problem with it realy  we had every weekend away in it and then lived in it for nigh on 2 years  the only thing i replaced ,apart from tyres and brakes was the propshaft bearing i wouldent have needed to do that ,if i had noticed that the rear o/s wheel nuts hadent been loose , dont ask i must have been daft not to notice that . and a track rod end and brake cylinders , it wasent fast about 50mph wasent too bad on fuel considering it was a 2.3 petrol 4 speed box .you hear all the horrors of faulty gear boxes that newer vans have costing hundreds of pounds to cure , only to go again in a matter of a couple of thousand miles. expensive timing beltchanges up to 3 hundred quid nowadays ,i changed mine twice  12 quid for the belt and 20 mins to do the job each time  so to me the old ones are still there and in the end taking all in all work out cheaper to run in the end .


----------



## Beemer (Sep 21, 2011)

generally the older the van the more chance you got of fixing it yourself.
I am talking from experience.


----------



## winchman (Sep 21, 2011)

Tina is up for sale if any one wants her?
£1600 as is as I just havent got time to do the little jobs.
Or £2500 with 12 months MOT but this will be a few weeks away as I have to pay some one to do all the jobs as I am just too busy.
Few niggles, water pump for sinks not working, a few rust spots, couple of tears in the seat fabric but I have the correct fabric to repair.
One door handle is not working but I have a spare.
Speedos not working ( I have a spare cable)
She runs a bit rough and needs a tune up, just had an oil change and new filters fuel and air, new HT leads, Compression test ( all OK), new fuel tank hose, nice radio cassette player
On the plus side the insides are blob on, wardrobe, toilet, hob and grill, gas bottle, plenty of storage, she is a 4 berth but two of the bunk boards are missing, should have them next week, 5 good tyres, jack and wheel brace, good heavy duty battery, dosnt rain in, only don 40 odd thousand miles.
I also have a large selection of spares  for sale once the vans gone or I might throw them in for the right price.
including
Engine 60,000 miles ( not that she needs one but came along cheap)
Gear box with no second gear.
Front bumper with ends
Front panel.
Radiator
Starter motor.
Altinator.
Carb
K&N filter
Cab glass.
Full exhaust system


----------

